# Setting up a Dog Day Care & Boarding



## LeeHeg (5 mo ago)

Hi All,

I am looking for some advise please, I am setting up a dog day care from home and I believe I need to get a Vet to sign off on my policies or create a care plan? Does anyone have any experience of doing this, and can you help me to understand what it is I need the vet to do?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You need to create a Preventative Healthcare Plan:

https://www.bva.co.uk/media/4146/gu...healthcare-plan-guidance-for-private-vets.pdf


----------



## LeeHeg (5 mo ago)

simplysardonic said:


> You need to create a Preventative Healthcare Plan:
> 
> https://www.bva.co.uk/media/4146/gu...healthcare-plan-guidance-for-private-vets.pdf


Thank you so much!


----------

